# EPIRB maybe a good idea?



## Gibbo (Feb 26, 2007)

As a new yakker I figure an EPIRB might not be a bad idea. I've just had a quick look at eBay and see that there are two tiers of prices for EPIRBs - around $200 and around $400. I believe you can get one small enough to fit into a pocket of your life-jacket. Can anyone provide advice on bulkiness, weight and what to look out for?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

leftieant said:


> The good one I believe is a 416mHz or similar,


406Mhz........in Qld its a requirement if going more than 2 nautical mile offshore


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

As Dodge said the new system is 406MHz. When these are purchased they must be registered in your name. This is to prevent hoax activations.
If it is activated, the authorities (AMSA) can confirm the whereabouts of the owner.
The other advantage is the 406MHz system will pinpoint the beacon to a 5km area compared with the older system's 20km area.
The older 121.5/243 Mhz system is due to have the satellite switched off in 2009.
That doesn't mean the older epirb is useless, 121.5MHZ is a distress frequency monitored by domestic aircraft. If you have let someone know where you are going and then something goes wrong, then aircraft can use Direction Finding radios to pinpoint your location.
243Mhz is the distress frequency monitored by the military aircraft and can DF as above.
I have an older epirb that is the size of a hip flask. I will be keeping that one until the size/price comes down.
Hope this helps,
Cheers Mike.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

occy said:


> Please don't get me wrong, but I have to say that an EPIRB is a bit of an overkill. It is simply put THE last resort. You set this thing off only if your life is in danger.
> 
> Unless you are considering a paddle across the Tasman (in which case it seems they don't work anyway), I seriously doubt this is a wise investment for the average yak fisho.
> 
> ...


Agree EPIRBs are meant as last resort or life threatening situations.
On the topic of safety whether EPIRB or Radio is used they need to be attached to the kayaker not the kayak... the solo to Tasmania did not work because the EPIRB was left in the kayak. There is a high risk when capsizing of being seperated from the kayak....usually it is in bad conditions one gets capsized, so it makes sense anything of emergency nature should be attached to the kayaker.

As far as getting help... deploying a EPIRB you could only expect a response in about an hour at the very earliest, and then they still need to find you and work out what is the problem. Using a radio you could get help possibly a lot quicker and they will know what the nature of the distress call is, provided there is radio coverage.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Lazybugger said:


> So.. if a great white or tiger shark is having a go at your Yak ... would you set it off ... and would the authorities be very understanding?


I think by the time the authorities found you the GW or Tiger would of had it's meal if that's what it was after


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I carry an EPIRB in the pocket of my PFD at all times.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

tugboat said:


> Lazybugger said:
> 
> 
> > So.. if a great white or tiger shark is having a go at your Yak ... would you set it off ... and would the authorities be very understanding?
> ...


just make sure you hang on to the epirb (will the signal go through a noah?) :mrgreen:


----------



## Grazza (Feb 25, 2007)

*Tim wrote*


> just make sure you hang on to the epirb


Bleeeding useless if it snacks on the hand with the epirb :roll: :lol:

They'd have their place and uses but out here theres not enuff water to worry


----------

